# Erste Hilfe...



## Mirek (2. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal (:

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar hab ich jezz meinen Erste Hilfe Skill auf 225/225 und ich weiß auch, dass man beim Traumchirugen in Hammerfall eine Quest bekommt um den max. Skill zu steiger, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ab welchem lvl man die Quest machen kann, oder ob man eine bestimmte Vorraussetzung erfüllen muss!?

Ich bedanke mich fuer eure Antworten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mirek  <Terrordar> 'Horde'


----------



## Seldonus (2. März 2007)

Ähm, also der typ in Hammerfall, wenn du reinkommst Link in dem "krankenhaus" müsste dir die Q eigentlich mit Skill 225 geben, und dich danach auh ausbilden!

Bekommst du keine q?


----------



## Dalinga (2. März 2007)

Es könnte sein, dass wie bei allen Berufen, erst ab Level 35 der Beruf für 225-300 gelernt werden kann, könnte aber auch Level 40 als Mindestvorraussetzung sein. _auf deinen Level schiel_


----------



## matrix089 (2. März 2007)

also ich habe jetzt gemerkt das ich mit meinem paladin mehr sachen lernen kann als mit meinem jäger. bei dem erscheint beim erste hilfe lehrer nach wollverband nichts mehr. beim paladin stehen noch dinge wie seidenverband da. zwar in rot, aber das ist ja logisch.


----------



## Elgabriel (2. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt gemerkt das ich mit meinem paladin mehr sachen lernen kann als mit meinem jäger. bei dem erscheint beim erste hilfe lehrer nach wollverband nichts mehr. beim paladin stehen noch dinge wie seidenverband da. zwar in rot, aber das ist ja logisch.


Wat? Das ist mal definitiv falsch. Erste Hilfe ist meines Wissens für alle gleich und ich hab nen Hunter und hab erste Hilfe auf 375 geskillt. Also muss es gehen.^^


----------



## Mirek (2. März 2007)

Also wenn ich zu dem Typen gehe ist das Ausrufezeichen über ihm Silber, aber alle die ich gefragt habe sagten, dass ich es eigentlich auf meinem lvl lernen müsste... Naja ich probier es auf lvl 35 noch mal!

Danke trotzdem (:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mirek <Terrordar> 'Horde'


----------



## Elgabriel (2. März 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zu dem Typen gehe ist das Ausrufezeichen über ihm Silber, aber alle die ich gefragt habe sagten, dass ich es eigentlich auf meinem lvl lernen müsste... Naja ich probier es auf lvl 35 noch mal!
> Danke trotzdem (:
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mirek <Terrordar> 'Horde'


Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, is schon lange her aber loot at this http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/56/erste-hilfe


----------



## daLord (2. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt gemerkt das ich mit meinem paladin mehr sachen lernen kann als mit meinem jäger. bei dem erscheint beim erste hilfe lehrer nach wollverband nichts mehr. beim paladin stehen noch dinge wie seidenverband da. zwar in rot, aber das ist ja logisch.



Das könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass man bei allen Lehrern anschalten kann ob man auch, dass angezeigt bekommen möchte was man noch nicht lernen kann. Wenn du das jetzt mit dem Paladin sehen kannst würd ich auch mit dem Jäger noch mal vorbeigucken dann kan nder die jetzt bestimmt auch sehen. Die Einstellungsoption gibts übrigens immer oben im Fenster.


----------



## Janos (2. März 2007)

Ich denke, man kann die Quest beim Traumachir. erst mit Stufe 40 annehmen...


----------



## Len (2. März 2007)

Janos schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann die Quest beim Traumachir. erst mit Stufe 40 annehmen...




Mh, ich war so 35-38 als ich die Quest gemacht habe.


----------



## Roran (2. März 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal (:
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage und zwar hab ich jezz meinen Erste Hilfe Skill auf 225/225 und ich weiß auch, dass man beim Traumchirugen in Hammerfall eine Quest bekommt um den max. Skill zu steiger, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ab welchem lvl man die Quest machen kann, oder ob man eine bestimmte Vorraussetzung erfüllen muss!?
> 
> ...


Dafür brauchst Du:

*Skill 225
LvL 35 / 36
*
und mußt nicht mehr LvL 40 sein.
das war mal, das wurde mit Patch 1.12 oder so geändert.

Das gilt auch für alle andere Berufe Skills,
man kann bei jedem Beruf mit Skill 225 und LvL 35 / 36 weiter bis Skill 300 lernen.


----------



## Mirek (4. März 2007)

OkaY vielen Dank (:


----------



## Kwatamehn (5. März 2007)

Also ich hab die Q mit meinem Jäger auch erst vor kurzem in Hammerfall gemacht - war unter 40, also stimmt sicher mit ab 35/36.

Was ich mich nur Frage, wo krieg ich das Rezept für "Schweren Magiestoffverband" her?

Ich schau dauernd im AH und find nie was....wo droppt das, bzw. wer kanns lehren?

thx for infos.


----------



## Elgabriel (5. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur Frage, wo krieg ich das Rezept für "Schweren Magiestoffverband" her?
> thx for infos.


Kannst kaufen. Weiß es nur für die Allianz, da gibt es die Bücher in der Burg Stormgarde im Arathihochland.


----------



## Len (5. März 2007)

In äh.. Brackenwall Village steht ne Trollfrau (versteckt sich hinter so nem Panzer), der kannste das abkaufen, wenn ich mich net täusche.


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

ich mein die quest kann man ab lvl 35 machen, genau wie die quests für kochkunst und angeln um die fertigkeit jeweils bis zu nem maximum von 300 zu bringen...
ich hab die erste hilfe quest auf jeden fall mit lvl 35 gemacht


----------



## Mirek (6. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> ich mein die quest kann man ab lvl 35 machen, genau wie die quests für kochkunst und angeln um die fertigkeit jeweils bis zu nem maximum von 300 zu bringen...
> ich hab die erste hilfe quest auf jeden fall mit lvl 35 gemacht



Ja mit 35 ist richtig (: Hab sie auch gestern gemacht (: aber wo ist jetzt der Lehrer um neue Verbände zu lernen , also "schwerer Magiestiffverband", "Runenstoffverband" und "schwerer Runenstoffverband"

Thx


----------



## Dalinga (6. März 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Ja mit 35 ist richtig (: Hab sie auch gestern gemacht (: aber wo ist jetzt der Lehrer um neue Verbände zu lernen , also "schwerer Magiestiffverband", "Runenstoffverband" und "schwerer Runenstoffverband"
> 
> Thx



Das bringt dir der Questgeber bei. Einfach ansprechen wenn dein Erste Hilfe Skill so hoch ist dass du es erlernen kannst. Die Skills kosten auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Elgabriel (6. März 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Ja mit 35 ist richtig (: Hab sie auch gestern gemacht (: aber wo ist jetzt der Lehrer um neue Verbände zu lernen , also "schwerer Magiestiffverband", "Runenstoffverband" und "schwerer Runenstoffverband"
> 
> Thx


Schwerer Magiestoffverband musst du ein Buch kaufen zum lernen. Dann musst du bis (nagel mich nicht drauf fest) 275 skillen, zu dem Questgeber zurück, anlabern > Runenstoffverband beibringen lassen und bis 300 skillen > wieder zum Questgeber und schwerer Runenstoffverband lernen


----------



## Darcû (6. März 2007)

Man kann bei dem Lehrer in hammerfall- arathihochland erste hilfe bis 300 erlernen falls man 
1. lvl 35+ und 2. skill 225 in erste hilfe hat

achja: jeder kann seidenverbände etc erstellen!!
man braucht nur die handbücher dafür


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. März 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Schwerer Magiestoffverband musst du ein Buch kaufen zum lernen. Dann musst du bis (nagel mich nicht drauf fest) 275 skillen, zu dem Questgeber zurück, anlabern > Runenstoffverband beibringen lassen und bis 300 skillen > wieder zum Questgeber und schwerer Runenstoffverband lernen




Weil ich zufällig grad in der Gegend war....


Schweren Magiestoffverband lehrt einem der Lehrer (Traumachirurg) der einen auch die Q gegeben hat um Skill auf 300 zu erhöhen.

Einfach ansprechen, bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaub das kostet nichtmal was...Buch ist es jedenfalls KEINES! (drum hab ich tagelang vergebens im AH geschaut).


Für Horde ist das in Hammerfall, Ally weiß ich nimmer...^^


----------



## Elgabriel (7. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Weil ich zufällig grad in der Gegend war....
> Schweren Magiestoffverband lehrt einem der Lehrer (Traumachirurg) der einen auch die Q gegeben hat um Skill auf 300 zu erhöhen.
> Einfach ansprechen, bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaub das kostet nichtmal was...Buch ist es jedenfalls KEINES! (drum hab ich tagelang vergebens im AH geschaut).
> Für Horde ist das in Hammerfall, Ally weiß ich nimmer...^^


Nix AH, NPC^^


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Nix AH, NPC^^



Weder noch. Schwerer Magiestoffverband ist kein Buch. Der normale Magiestoffverband ist ein Buch. Den schweren bekommt man vom Questgeber der Traumachirug-Quest.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Weder noch. Schwerer Magiestoffverband ist kein Buch. Der normale Magiestoffverband ist ein Buch. Den schweren bekommt man vom Questgeber der Traumachirug-Quest.




Na hab ich doch gesagt...



			
				Elgabriel schrieb:
			
		

> Schwerer Magiestoffverband musst du ein Buch kaufen zum lernen. Dann musst du bis (nagel mich nicht drauf fest) 275 skillen, zu dem Questgeber zurück, anlabern > Runenstoffverband beibringen lassen und bis 300 skillen > wieder zum Questgeber und schwerer Runenstoffverband lernen



und ich hab geantwortet:



			
				watamehn schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich zufällig grad in der Gegend war....
> *Schweren Magiestoffverband lehrt einem der Lehrer (Traumachirurg)* der einen auch die Q gegeben hat um Skill auf 300 zu erhöhen.
> Einfach ansprechen, bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaub das kostet nichtmal was...*Buch ist es jedenfalls KEINES*! (drum hab ich tagelang vergebens im AH geschaut).
> Für Horde ist das in Hammerfall, Ally weiß ich nimmer...^^




Ich wusste das vorher nur nicht, ich bilde mir ein nach erledigen der Q und ansprechen konnte er mir Schweren Magiestoffverband noch nicht beibringen (bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher). So war ich der irrigen Annahme es wäre ein Buch so wie Magiestoffverband und hab tagelang im AH geschaut, bis ich´s irgendwo gelesen hab, daß ich nochmal zum Traumachirurg muss.


Bleibt nur die Frage: Lehrt mich der auch (Schweren) Runenstoffverband? Wenn ja, ab welchen Skill?


----------



## Elgabriel (7. März 2007)

Na dann muss ich mich wohl für die Fehlinformation entschuldigen. War mir eigentlich sicher, sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben. Sorry


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage: Lehrt mich der auch (Schweren) Runenstoffverband? Wenn ja, ab welchen Skill?



JA.

Welchen Skill weiß ich aber nicht. Allerdings schweren noch vor 300. ich würd spätestens gucken wenn der kleinere Verband grün wird.


----------



## Elfili (7. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> JA.
> 
> Welchen Skill weiß ich aber nicht. Allerdings schweren noch vor 300. ich würd spätestens gucken wenn der kleinere Verband grün wird.



ab 225 kannst Du den jeweils nächsten Verband immer genau dann lernen wenn der letzte auf grün springt.


----------



## Simyo (18. März 2007)

es wurden zwar in diesem threat schon alle wichtigen Informationen zu Erste Hilfe gesagt aber hier ist nochmal ein sehr übersichtlicher guide für Erste Hilfe von skill 0-375


----------



## King Sause (19. März 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal (:
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage und zwar hab ich jezz meinen Erste Hilfe Skill auf 225/225 und ich weiß auch, dass man beim Traumchirugen in Hammerfall eine Quest bekommt um den max. Skill zu steiger, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ab welchem lvl man die Quest machen kann, oder ob man eine bestimmte Vorraussetzung erfüllen muss!?
> 
> ...


 kp ich bin alli wollte fragen ob die bei der ALLIANZ die in Theramore ist?


Für die alli's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (24. März 2007)

> Maximalwert 300
> 
> Wer genau 225 erreicht hat, kann sich zum Fachmann ausbilden lassen. Dazu muß er eine Quest bestehen, *die für die Allianz von Traumachirurg Doktor Gustav Van Howzen in der Garnison von Theramore angeboten wird*, für die Horde durch Traumachirurg Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall im Arathi Hochland. Diese Quest kann allerdings erst ab Stufe 35 angenommen werden. Die einfacheren Lehrer in den sechs Hauptstädten haben in diesem Fall eine Hinweis-Quest, die für die Annahme der Prüfung erforderlich ist.



jo der ist in Theramore


----------



## Teufel5 (11. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dalinga schrieb:


> Das bringt dir der Questgeber bei. Einfach ansprechen wenn dein Erste Hilfe Skill so hoch ist dass du es erlernen kannst. Die Skills kosten auch nichts mehr.





Geh nochmal zu dem Typ in Hammerfall, der bringt dir noch mehr bei.  Nicht nur das du auf 300 lvl kannst,da bekommst du den lvl für Runenstoff.


----------



## Plumpsack (12. April 2007)

Skill 225 -> Quest beenden
Skill 240 -> Schwerer Magiestoffverband
Skill 260 -> Runenstoffverband
Skill 290 -> Schwerer Runenstoffverband

Wenn du nicht die hier genannten Skill-Punkte aufweißt, kannst du es NICHT lernen. Ich habs so gemacht:

Ca. 120 Runenstoff und 80 Magiestoff mitgenommen und alles hintereinander bis 300 geskillt.

(Habe es auf Ally seite in Theramore gemacht, aber ich denke da gibts keinen Unterschied bis auf den Ort)


----------



## Malygoss (12. April 2007)

hey jungs aber sry ich versteh des nicht ich hab den skill 225/225 k?.... also und ich kann die quest in theramore nicht annehmen und ich bin level 37... un es geht nicht.... wie beckomme ich des den hin?


----------



## Plumpsack (14. April 2007)

geh nochmal mit level 40 hin, dann weiß ich 100 % dass man sie mit skill 225 annehmen kann.


----------



## Malygoss (14. April 2007)

Okay hey ich ebdanke mich bei dir für deine hilfe..


----------



## King Sause (16. April 2007)

Axo ok  ist das der q-geber der den skill von 225/225 auf 225/300/ macht?? oder wo steht dfer??? Nieder mit der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die allis!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King Sause (16. April 2007)

King schrieb:


> Axo ok  ist das der q-geber der den skill von 225/225 auf 225/300/ macht?? oder wo steht dfer??? Nieder mit der Horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Meinte das Buch für einen verband =( ich hab nen skill wo der magie stoff verband schon Grün ist Und ich würde gerne weiter skill'n wie geht das??? ( hab die q von 225-300 schon gemacht^^ Nieder mit der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die allis!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (17. April 2007)

Runenstoff- und schwerer Runenstoffverband müsstest du auch von dem Lehrer bei dem du das Quest gemacht hast lernen.


----------



## Plumpsack (18. April 2007)

Skill 225 -> Quest beenden
Skill 240 -> Schwerer Magiestoffverband
Skill 260 -> Runenstoffverband
Skill 290 -> Schwerer Runenstoffverband

Gilt für Horde & Alli. Alles bei dem Typen der dir auch die Quest gibt!


----------



## Crisis (19. April 2007)

Man brauch zu 100% das mindest level von 35..


----------



## Dalinga (19. April 2007)

Und man brauch zu 100 % den Skill 225 in Erster Hilfe


----------



## Chiba (22. April 2007)

Ja in Hammerfall für die Horde aber ich meine hängt auch ein bisschen vom lvl ab wenn du lvl 30 oder niedriger bist gibt der die wohl kaum die Quest.
Welches lvl hast denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdfx (25. April 2007)

Darcû schrieb:


> Man kann bei dem Lehrer in hammerfall- arathihochland erste hilfe bis 300 erlernen falls man
> 1. lvl 35+ und 2. skill 225 in erste hilfe hat
> 
> achja: jeder kann seidenverbände etc erstellen!!
> man braucht nur die handbücher dafür


----------



## King Sause (26. April 2007)

das das so schwierieg ist.. es ist gans einfach Auf Alli seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man geht Mit 100% 225/225 nach theramore ab lvl 40 dan geht man in die burg... dan geht man dierekt nach rechts da in der kammer ist der typ... dann stellt man sich in die mitte und erledigt alle schwer-erst verletzten und dan hatt man sie geschaft und der lehrer hatt ein "?" Über dem Kopf und fertich ist es... Gz sie haben es geschaft ... und wen man mehr als 5 versuche braucht dann sollte man sich abregen und nacher weiter spielen (ich habe es beim 2ten versuch geschaft) 
Nieder mit der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (29. April 2007)

Ich ahbs mit allen meinen Chars beim 1. Try geschafft...und mein Bruder hatte beim ersten Mal keinen Peil, was er machen sollte, hats aber trotzdem noch iwie geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die Horde! =P


----------



## Noemi (29. April 2007)

Ich ahbs mit allen meinen Chars beim 1. Try geschafft...und mein Bruder hatte beim ersten Mal keinen Peil, was er machen sollte, hats aber trotzdem noch iwie geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die Horde! =P


----------

